# Nice pictures with a solar power camera:



## gfaman (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

to look regularly to the hives activity, a solar power camera can be a good solution. 

The picture was taken with a compact solar power camera, sending the image by Wifi or GSM network. 

The picture can be send every 30 min, hours or longer.

It is possible to see a list of last images like here on the second picture.

Laurent


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice clear pics.
Are these your beehives also?
How long are you a beekeeper in China?


----------



## gfaman (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

no, I'm not beekeeper here in China. When you live in a big city in China, it is impossible. If one day I can move in a country side (in China or anywhere else), you I will do. 

These pictures are taken with a solar camera I provided to some people. I developed this camera for me first then I found some people interesting by it. So, case by case, I build some. And some people who has hives put it to regular check. The picture I put is taken from South of France, working for more than 1.5 years. 

Laurent


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

It takes time to educate yourself on beekeeping. Very often it
will take 2-4 years to be a proficient at handling them. The hands on
education is time consuming and steep unless you have a local mentor.
Some will think but no action in the end. And since beekeeping like developing
your own solar camera is a hands on experience, you need to get it going early on.
When the crave is bad and strong enough then we will find a way. With just a thought
I check on CL to buy my first 2 hives from an almond farm in a nearby city. No second thought
about beekeeping as this is what I like to do someday. So action equals result!
I'm sure you can find a small farm like a ranch that you can put your bees there probably in
the outskirt of the city somewhere on a small farm. You'll just need to explore your environment
further to find it. It will not be easy at first like any developing venture but if you're persistent and
ask around then maybe you will find it. Life is short so keep on bee going!


----------

